# Would you call that positive?



## happycupcake

The green OPK, they always seem to have one side darker on the test line so is this positive? The blue is clearly not positive so I find that confusing. I only used it as they had better reviews I think


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I would say it's close to positive x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Almost!


----------



## happycupcake

It’s driving me nuts. They get like this, then they fade and the following day it’s the same. Usually I would see a build up to a positive and then fading or I would see them go from light to positive with no in between. But not usually like this


----------



## crazylilth1ng

No, not quite positive but very close


----------



## Deethehippy

Not quite but very close...it’d be worth testing a few times a day to catch the positive!


----------



## happycupcake

Yeah I have been testing like a lunatic lol 
The green is positive today but the blue isn’t, which is odd!


----------



## happycupcake

So that was Friday, above, then yesterday I had more positive OPKs (finally the blue ones were positive too) and now today they’re positive again. I don’t think I have had so many days of positives. Is this normal? I took soy cycle days 3-7. But that’s the only thing that’s different I think. I didn’t have this many days of positive OPKs with Castiel and Bluebell, and I took soy with them. I had ovulation pain yesterday and now today, am I trying and failing to ovulate? I did have a fairly steep temp increase today but it won’t be 100% reliable as I couldn’t take it immediately upon waking (a few minutes later)


----------



## Sashalovesun

Hi my name is sasha... so I took a test and their is a sooo light + sign when u hold it up to the light..I am only 7 days late on my period too...
Little back around I have a 2 year old baby boy was pregnant last year and sadly I lost it at 5 weeks.. so really nervous about what happened next


----------



## happycupcake

Post in the pregnancy test part of the forum, you may get more responses there than this. I posted this thread about my OPKs so your question is in the wrong section


----------

